

A simple way to get a multilingual blog - Airballman
http://www.lengrand.fr/2011/12/a-simple-way-to-get-a-multilingual-blog/

======
tomcreighton
What is with the developer antipathy towards Wordpress? It might be ugly
spaghetti code but it's fast, it works, and the plugin ecosystem means you can
get pretty much any functionality under the sun for free.

The author could have had a working solution up and running in 5 minutes. I
don't get it.

------
Gigablah
He should at least have a "lang" attribute in the markup. Or is that
considered obsolete now?

------
mooism2
And "Accept-Language:" wept.

